# تجميل النسخة الجديده من برنامج الــ AutoCAD 2010



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (27 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

السادة الزملاء


الى حضراتكم النسخة الجديدة من البرنامج الشهير AutoCAD 2010


*
**التحميل :
*http://rapidshare.com/files/22433564...rchive.net.r00
http://rapidshare.com/files/22433513...rchive.net.r01
http://rapidshare.com/files/22433506...rchive.net.r02
http://rapidshare.com/files/22433556...rchive.net.r03
http://rapidshare.com/files/22433563...rchive.net.r04
http://rapidshare.com/files/22433563...rchive.net.r05
http://rapidshare.com/files/22433575...rchive.net.r06
http://rapidshare.com/files/22433531...rchive.net.r07
http://rapidshare.com/files/22433532...rchive.net.r08
http://rapidshare.com/files/22434501...rchive.net.r09
http://rapidshare.com/files/22433565...rchive.net.r10
//rapidshare.com/files/224335168/Autodesk.Autocad.Inventor.X86_www.softarchive.net. r11
http://rapidshare.com/files/22433532...rchive.net.r12
http://rapidshare.com/files/22433573...rchive.net.r13
http://rapidshare.com/files/22433523...rchive.net.r14
http://rapidshare.com/files/22433658...rchive.net.r15
//rapidshare.com/files/224335684/Autodesk.Autocad.Inventor.X86_www.softarchive.net. r16
//rapidshare.com/files/224335092/Autodesk.Autocad.Inventor.X86_www.softarchive.net. r17
http://rapidshare.com/files/22433557...rchive.net.r18
http://rapidshare.com/files/22433584...rchive.net.r19
http://rapidshare.com/files/22433494...rchive.net.r20
http://rapidshare.com/files/22434101...rchive.net.r21
http://rapidshare.com/files/22434086...rchive.net.r22
http://rapidshare.com/files/22434098...rchive.net.r23
http://rapidshare.com/files/22434089...rchive.net.r24
http://rapidshare.com/files/22434098...rchive.net.r25
http://rapidshare.com/files/22434105...rchive.net.r26
http://rapidshare.com/files/22434099...rchive.net.r27
http://rapidshare.com/files/22434097...rchive.net.r28
http://rapidshare.com/files/22434097...rchive.net.r29
http://rapidshare.com/files/22434095...rchive.net.r30
http://rapidshare.com/files/22434103...rchive.net.r31
http://rapidshare.com/files/22434095...rchive.net.r32
http://rapidshare.com/files/22434093...rchive.net.r33
http://rapidshare.com/files/22434110...rchive.net.r34
http://rapidshare.com/files/22434092...rchive.net.r35
http://rapidshare.com/files/22434079...rchive.net.r36
http://rapidshare.com/files/22434077...rchive.net.r37
http://rapidshare.com/files/22434097...rchive.net.r38
http://rapidshare.com/files/22434018...rchive.net.r39
http://rapidshare.com/files/22434102...rchive.net.rar


ارجو ان ينال اعجابكم 

:84:


----------



## gadag (19 أغسطس 2009)

ارجو ان يكون هناك تورينت للبرنامج وشكراااااااا


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (20 أغسطس 2009)

gadag قال:


> ارجو ان يكون هناك تورينت للبرنامج وشكراااااااا


 

ان شاء الله موجود تورينت و انا رفعته الى حضرتك فى المرفقات


----------



## شريف مصطفى إبراهيم (20 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله خير يا مهندس احمد

بارك الله فيك

أنا ما زلت أعمل على نسخة 2006 و 2007 ، فهل يستحق الإصدار الجديد التحميل ؟

وفقك الله


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (22 أغسطس 2009)

شريف مصطفى إبراهيم قال:


> جزاك الله خير يا مهندس احمد
> 
> بارك الله فيك
> 
> ...


 
وجزاك اخى الكريم 

اكيد الادار الجديد افضل بكثير جدا جدا و خصوصا لو حضرتك تستخدم الاتوكاد 3d 

و غير ذلك المنظر العام مختلف خالص بين البرنامجين,

فلابد من التجربة و الاستفاده

وشكرا


----------



## juve211 (15 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا الك اخي الكريم
و رمضان مبارك


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (21 سبتمبر 2009)

juve211 قال:


> شكرا الك اخي الكريم
> و رمضان مبارك


 

الشكر لله ، و كل عام و انت بخير .............


----------



## إبن جبير (3 نوفمبر 2009)

تشكر ياطيب على المجهود ، بارك الله فيك


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (3 نوفمبر 2009)

إبن جبير قال:


> تشكر ياطيب على المجهود ، بارك الله فيك


 

الشكر لله اخى الكريم ...................


----------



## المهندس الشرقاوي (4 نوفمبر 2009)

جـــــــــــــــــــ الله ـــــــــــــ خيراً ـــزاك


----------



## nada_21 (5 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا الك اخي الكريم​


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (7 نوفمبر 2009)

nada_21 قال:


> شكرا الك اخي الكريم​


 

الشكر لله ................


----------



## SAID ATIA (8 نوفمبر 2009)

*الاسكندرية*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
انا قرأت قوانين الملتقي وموافق علي كل ما فيها


----------



## SAID ATIA (8 نوفمبر 2009)

*الاسكندرية*

الهم زدني من حب الناس


----------



## أحمد مصطفى على (7 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا شكرا


----------



## عبد المعز محمد (8 مارس 2010)

شكراً لك اخى 
وجزاك الله كل خير على هذا المجهود


----------



## م. محمد أحمد الطيب (10 مارس 2010)

جهد مشكور


----------



## البازفتحى (11 مارس 2010)

نشكر لكم المجهود الطيب 
ونتمنى لو فية برنامج حساب كميات عربى أكون شاكر واذا فيه هيكل تنظيمى والوصف الوظيفى للمكتب الفنى الهندى اكون ممنون جدا


----------



## البازفتحى (11 مارس 2010)

الهيكل التنظيمى والوصف الوظيفى للمكتب الفنى الهندسى


----------



## a178r (13 مارس 2010)

*اتوكاد 2010*

اخى الكريم هل يعمل على ويندوز 7


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (14 مارس 2010)

a178r قال:


> اخى الكريم هل يعمل على ويندوز 7


 

ان شاء الله يعمل


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (14 مارس 2010)

أحمد مصطفى على قال:


> شكرا شكرا


 

الشكر لله ................


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (14 مارس 2010)

عبد المعز محمد قال:


> شكراً لك اخى
> وجزاك الله كل خير على هذا المجهود


 

الشكر لله ................


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (14 مارس 2010)

م. محمد أحمد الطيب قال:


> جهد مشكور


 
الحمد لله و الشكر لله ................


----------



## happest (21 مارس 2014)

merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------

